# Is tiger finished?



## Leereed (Feb 5, 2015)

Will tigers back problems finish him?.looking bad again for him.
pulling faces when sticking ball.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 5, 2015)

Popcorn's on...


----------



## Tongo (Feb 5, 2015)

Leereed said:



			Will tigers back problems finish him?.looking bad again for him.
pulling faces when sticking ball.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm, you do have to wonder. Is he coming back too quickly? Or is it an inherent weakness?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2015)

It's a worry for sure. He was so bullish about the new fitness levels and didn't seem to hinder him last week and that was more technical issues. I wonder if it had something to do with the fog delay and perhaps not stretching properly (unlikely I know). If it is still a back issue then long term it has to have an effect


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 5, 2015)

not looking good here!


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 5, 2015)

I said on twitter last week there is no way he can swing like that without injuring himself. He only played a couple before showing signs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2015)

He can't hit the same length a lot of the players do and trying to do it is going to ruin his knee and back 

Needs to just get it in play forget distance and go back to how he used to chip and he will contend


----------



## JV24601 (Feb 5, 2015)

Leereed said:



			Will tigers back problems finish him?.looking bad again for him.
pulling faces when sticking ball.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, without doubt, due to a whole host of things.
He may win the odd tour event in the next couple of years, if he lasts that long.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2015)

That latest tee shot had him reaching for the back again. Will he even make it al the way round. He's chopping again and inevitably will miss the cut (on this form). I don't understand why he feels the need to be absolutely bombing it as he's said in recent interviews when clearly the body is already badly beaten up. Surely it's about keeping it in play and using a short game and hot putter to stay competitive. There are others who aren't in the long distance rankings who seem to make it work


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 5, 2015)

It must be Thursday


----------



## JCW (Feb 5, 2015)

Only when he hits a bad shot , otherwise the back is fine , chipping better , no chilli dips yet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2015)

JCW said:



			Only when he hits a bad shot , otherwise the back is fine , chipping better , no chilli dips yet.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the thin on the first he's looked a bit more solid. It's definitely an issue as he's struggling to get the ball out of the hole or pick a tee up


----------



## JCW (Feb 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Apart from the thin on the first he's looked a bit more solid. It's definitely an issue as he's struggling to get the ball out of the hole or pick a tee up
		
Click to expand...

He played the 10 early and now he has driven high and on there again , oh let me know if you fancy Parkstone this year ........back to Tiger , how can a guy with 14 majors drive it so bad


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Apart from the thin on the first he's looked a bit more solid. It's definitely an issue as he's struggling to get the ball out of the hole or pick a tee up
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps he needs a ball retriever on the end of his putter just like mine. :smirk:


----------



## JCW (Feb 5, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Perhaps he needs a ball retriever on the end of his putter just like mine. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Caddie should be doing it for him , whats he paying him for


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 5, 2015)

JCW said:



			Caddie should be doing it for him , whats he paying him for
		
Click to expand...

But they never do.


----------



## JCW (Feb 5, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			But they never do.

Click to expand...

In this case he should do , maybe Tiger never told him


----------



## 6inchcup (Feb 5, 2015)

saw a video of him chipping surrounded by his coach,trainer caddy and a sports psychologist,seems he has the yips and struggling,it must be hard for him to come to terms with probably never being as good again,like a football player who is playing badly and gets substituted,they all walk off with a limp,is his injuries just an excuse for him now.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2015)

Amazing how many times today he hits a shot and then his head goes down right away. Must be amazingly demoralising to have been the dominant golfer on the planet and hit the sort of slump he's currently in. Hope he works it out but it doesn't look good at the moment. Early days though!


----------



## Andy808 (Feb 5, 2015)

It's only on the long clubs that he's having the problems with the back but it's affecting the rest of his game once he has twisted it wrong with the driver a couple of times. 
Maybe time to bite the bullet and go back to Butch who is about the only one who could find a swing that will not destroy his back almost every time he hits a long one off the tee.

Great sportsmanship from Horschel to pick Tigers ball out the cup and pick up his tees at times. I take my hat off to him.


----------



## Crow (Feb 5, 2015)

I think what must be really hard for Tiger is for him to know that where once players and fans watched him in awe, they now look on in pity or, worse still, they look the other way.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 5, 2015)

Jacked it in.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2015)

And he withdraws, seems to be in real discomfort.


----------



## lobthewedge (Feb 5, 2015)

That's him chucked it.

Actually quite sad to watch.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 5, 2015)

Never really been a big Tiger fan but never the less very sad to see him struggling like this. Retiring is clearly the right thing to do, hope he gets it fixed and is back playing again soon.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2015)

Really sad to see. Hope he can sort it.

Enjoying the car park Tiger footage, wouldn't want to watch the golf or anything....


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2015)

Sad to see. Hope its not the same back injury as last year, otherwise thats him done for this year and beyond.


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 5, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Really sad to see. Hope he can sort it.

Enjoying the car park Tiger footage, wouldn't want to watch the golf or anything....
		
Click to expand...

But just LOOK at the fawn colour of the car interior..... yummy.  

Meanwhile, some guys are hitting amazing shots on the course.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 5, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Enjoying the car park Tiger footage, wouldn't want to watch the golf or anything....
		
Click to expand...

Changing his shoes in the car park!!!:thup:


----------



## Siren (Feb 5, 2015)

I wonder how much pressure he is under from sponsors etc to get back asap.

He clearly is no where near a standard of golf anyone of his class would expect, its a sad situation to watch really.


----------



## Leereed (Feb 5, 2015)

Siren said:



			I wonder how much pressure he is under from sponsors etc to get back asap.

He clearly is no where near a standard of golf anyone of his class would expect, its a sad situation to watch really.
		
Click to expand...

how long before they start to drop him?.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 5, 2015)

Sad to watch, some great sportsmanship from Horschel but its not nice seeing Woods in pain. I do think he can find competitive form again if he'd stop trying to hit the ball so darn hard. It's one step forward and another two back for him again.


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2015)

Good to see that he dumps his clubs in the back seat, just like me. The only difference is his car is a touch better than mine.

Now lets see Phil hack round, assuming they are still playing?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 5, 2015)

Great to see coverage of him hobbling around the car park - perfect example of how poor the us coverage is 

Woods is no longer the star - time to stop focussing on a guy no longer in the top 50


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 5, 2015)

Piece said:



			Good to see that he dumps his clubs in the back seat, just like me. The only difference is his car is a touch better than mine.

Now lets see Phil hack round, assuming they are still playing?
		
Click to expand...


Are they still playing? I thought the entire thing was cancelled.  That would explain the need to show filler footage of him going to his car, changing his shoes in the car park (shock horror!!!!) and then a run down of some of his shots from the day.


Now an interview with his empty parking spot...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2015)

palindromicbob said:



			Are they still playing? I thought the entire thing was cancelled.  That would explain the need to show filler footage of him going to his car, changing his shoes in the car park (shock horror!!!!) and then a run down of some of his shots from the day.
		
Click to expand...

Very poignant interview with the on course reporter next to an empty space in the car park.... None of this Tiger's fault, of course, but all pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 5, 2015)

His glutes didn't 'activate'     :mmm:


----------



## Piece (Feb 5, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			Very poignant interview with the on course reporter next to an empty space in the car park.... None of this Tiger's fault, of course, but all pretty ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

His "glutes wouldnt activate"... Wtf does that mean? Stiff asre?


----------



## nickough (Feb 5, 2015)

He's got his speed back alright.......he drove out of that car park in his Porsche like Lewis Hamilton!

  I'm afraid that's what happens when you try to rip it like the young boys with the body of a sixty year old!


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 5, 2015)

drive4show said:



			His glutes didn't 'activate'     :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slab (Feb 6, 2015)

Real shame he's had to pull out 

I can't see where he goes from here but I hope he has a plan (I admit my first thought on hearing the news of another back injury was basically that's it for him in top level golf, but I really hope I'm wrong)


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 6, 2015)

I bet they have to sit on top these days


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2015)

I think he's got 2 choices....
Stop playing and get the physical problems sorted or
Retire.
He's not doing himself any favours doing what he's doing.
The problem is, if he takes option 1 there is a chance he might not come back at all. It could be that the problems can't be fixed in a short enough time frame for him to return. But he needs to take enough time to get physically healthy.

And then stop trying to beat the cover off the ball!

I've always been "on the fence" about Tiger and a fit Tiger is a benefit to golf but a Tiger that cuts the kind of figure that he is at the moment is verging on an embarrassment to the game.

Retire or take enough time to get right - it won't surprise me if we don't see him compete again.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 6, 2015)

He runs the risk of his career going the same way as Seve's did. Coach after coach, altering his swing to try and get round the back issues whilst hacking it about to an almost embarrassing standard. I think he needs to take a serious amount of time off to see if he can get his back to heel properly.


----------



## Martin70 (Feb 6, 2015)

I can't see him winning a major again. Let's be fair he hasn't even come close for years.

Unless he does a repeat of Nicklaus' Masters win out of the blue he's done I think.

Shame though I've enjoyed watching him he makes every major just a bit more interesting.


----------



## Svenska (Feb 6, 2015)

He's just hustling everyone, he'll be sound for The Masters when the bookies have longed him to 300/1


----------



## seasidehacker (Feb 6, 2015)

Needs to retire now. I can't stand the guy so don't feel he deserves this big phoenix like come back everyone wants him to have. Could be Karma


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 6, 2015)

seasidehacker said:



			Needs to retire now. I can't stand the guy so don't feel he deserves this big phoenix like come back everyone wants him to have. Could be Karma
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm sure if he becomes aware of your dislike of him he'll retire forthwith, just so you're happy.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 6, 2015)

Tongo said:



			He runs the risk of his career going the same way as Seve's did. Coach after coach, altering his swing to try and get round the back issues whilst hacking it about to an almost embarrassing standard. I think he needs to take a serious amount of time off to see if he can get his back to heel properly.
		
Click to expand...

I have coincidentally just been reading a book on Seve and have to say that reading about Seve and watching Tiger does draw comparisons


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 6, 2015)

Its worrying to think that he feels he's fit enough but in reality every time he's reached that point lately he's been far from it. Once he's finally sorted his fitness out he then needs to be able to compete mentality through 4 rounds to be in with a shout of winning... I'd love to see him back competing at his best but those days are gone.


----------



## seasidehacker (Feb 6, 2015)

And I am sure your love will keep him going



HawkeyeMS said:



			Well I'm sure if he becomes aware of your dislike of him he'll retire forthwith, just so you're happy.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 6, 2015)

Time to give it a proper rest and consider if he has the heart to go through more days like this in order to make progress. I think he still expects to rock up and dominate the game, which is unrealistic,

He says at home and on the range, he is hitting 1000s of balls? So why is this back thing not flaring up then? Some will say he is putting it on and if I'm honest I do think he has used the injury as an excuse when having a bad day. Yesterday was different, the back was not right from almost hole 1. He must be doing something different on the course in comps than he is on the range (I think we are all guilty of that sometimes!).


----------



## colint (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't think he's finished, yesterday looked like a muscular problem rather than the disc issues he's had. I thought he showed pretty good fight to get back to level after missing almost every fairway. Chipping was better and holed a couple of putts. I just wish he'd settle for being 20 yards behind the younger guys but on the fairway. His driving was a wow factor when he first came onto the scene but it was his iron play and putting that won him so much, he needs to re-evaluate his game plan in my opinion, trying to rip the driver won't be helping.

I think he'll be back, he won't want to go out like this


----------



## cookelad (Feb 6, 2015)

Swingalot said:



			He says at home and on the range, he is hitting 1000s of balls? So why is this back thing not flaring up then?
		
Click to expand...

Assuming it's a genuine injury I imagine he swings at a more reasonable pace and not lashing at it as he does when he gets into competition!

Starting to think Tiger will struggle maintain any sort of fitness until he starts to swing the club rather than hit the ball!


----------



## SugarPenguin (Feb 6, 2015)

I think hes done. Its sad but I do not see a way back for him. After his personal problems and injury issues and at 39 years old, I cannot seem him recovering.
would love to see it happening but I just cannot see anyway back for him.


----------



## hovis (Feb 6, 2015)

Back injury?  Yeh right.     Funny how his back is fine when he was filmed hitting 100's of balls a few days ago


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 6, 2015)

I think a commentator last night summed it up pretty well - he is a 39 year old playing in a body of a 45 year old and a mindset of a 30 year old. 

There's no way that's compatible - to maximise your current potential you have to understand the limitations of your body and work that into a strength (Phil Mickelson is a great example of this). His mindset is currently as much to blame as anything else, which unfortunately is something I just don't see him being able to change.


----------



## Snelly (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes he is finished.  Has been for some time.  

He should retire.  Fingers crossed he doesn't go into the media as he spouts complete bilge most of the time. E.g. "Activate glutes" - eh?  What a stupid thing to say......

Recently told interviewers that on one occasion, his sacrum popped out but he was fine 20 minutes later after a doc popped it back.  Physiologically impossible according to my in house medical expert.  Just utter tripe although it could be that is precisely what he has been told by some quack who felt under pressure to come up with some gobbledegook quick fix. 

I don't even think he is that badly injured.  Just playing very poorly with driving and chipping yips and walks off the course citing chronic pain as an excuse and in order to avoid another worst round ever.    As a sufferer of back pain myself, when it is so bad that you can't swing a golf club then you are going to struggle to drive too.  All seems a bit fishy to me. 


Personally, I am glad to see the back of the Tiger era.  Decent player but not the best ever and by many anecdotal accounts, a pretty unlikeable bloke.  Just could never warm to him.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 6, 2015)

As I wrote on Twitter:-

"If the failures are mental he need to take a leaf out of Rory's book, if its injury, then its retirement."


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Wayman (Feb 6, 2015)

Been to work last night so missed all the coverage but I'm gutted for tiger 

I'm a fan of him

Really hope he gets back soon


----------



## TheAlbatross (Feb 6, 2015)

Sad to watch Tiger hacking it around again last night and disappointing his back troubles flared up again.

I am no swing expert but i do know about bio mechanics - his swing seems very quick and extremely erratic. One thing i question is whether he has the stability and strength in his core and trunk muscles to co-ordinate such a rapid movement. Following any spinal surgery the ability to control and co-ordinate (fire) these muscle groups will always be compromised when performing at such an intense level. 

Now, i am in no doubt that Tiger will have received world class rehabilitation and physiotherapy input. I also believe no-one would have worked harder or have been more motivated to return to full fitness. But you can't compensate for the necessary surgical incision, removal of connective spinal tissue and subsequent spinal immobilization for 6-8 weeks which is associated with spinal surgery. 

I would imagine those around him have strongly advised him to slow his swing down but having read Hank Haney's book i think that advice may have made him even more stubborn in his quest to regain his "speed". Maybe that is why he employed this fresh faced coach - perhaps Como is grateful for the opportunity to work with Tiger and not necessarily there to challenge his objectives.


----------



## delc (Feb 6, 2015)

How often did you see Tiger make this sort of mistake in the past?  Can't believe that a back back would affect his chipping!  

http://www.golfchannel.com/news/golf-central-blog/video-woods-blades-first-chip-jars-second/


----------



## JV24601 (Feb 6, 2015)

Dan2501 said:








Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 6, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			As I wrote on Twitter:-

"If the failures are mental he need to take a leaf out of Rory's book, if its injury, then its retirement."
		
Click to expand...

The speed Rory swings a club we could be talking of him in 20 years time.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2015)

Dan2501 said:








Click to expand...

If there is ever a time for a like button this is it 

As for Tiger its sad to see the demise of someone that has done so much to raise the profile of the game but if its that bad then now is the time to quit before he keeps going further and further down the rankings.

My last memories of watching Seve play were seeing him hack it about all over the place, That's not how I wanted to remember one of the all time greats.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 6, 2015)

Snelly said:



			I don't even think he is that badly injured.  Just playing very poorly with driving and chipping yips and walks off the course citing chronic pain as an excuse and in order to avoid another worst round ever.
		
Click to expand...

What a stupid comment!!! he was level par standing on the 11th tee, pulled a horrendous lie in the rough and made a double. He then was middle of the green on the 12th when he retired. 

Hardly going to be his worst round ever is it


----------



## delc (Feb 6, 2015)

All the gym work seems to have turned him into a muscle bound hulk!  :mmm:


----------



## Ads749r (Feb 6, 2015)

One of my favourites this morning.


----------



## drewster (Feb 6, 2015)

He just needs to have a good rest until he turns 50 !!!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 6, 2015)

Ads749r said:



			One of my favourites this morning. 

Click to expand...

Haha. That's a good one as well!


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 6, 2015)

delc said:



			All the gym work seems to have turned him into a muscle bound hulk!  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

The thing that frustates me about everyone blaming his gym routine is that:

A) no one knows his routine but i am certain he would be doing a hell of a lot of stretching along with any heavy lifiting
B) No one ever complained about his workouts when he was winning tournaments left right and centre. 
C) Rory has improved hugely as a golfer since he started working out, as has Lee Westwood. Woods changed the way golfer think.

Has anyone ever thought about the fact that his strong muscles have actually helped him play? in that he just has a bad back (as some people do) and the strong muscles have protected it for a number of years?


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 6, 2015)

I can only assume that this WD was painful, previously when he's WD he has been hugely over par and well out of the tournament. Last night, even though his swing was terrible and he was missing fairways/greens all over, he was still scrambling and not far off it.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 6, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			I can only assume that this WD was painful, previously when he's WD he has been hugely over par and well out of the tournament. Last night, even though his swing was terrible and he was missing fairways/greens all over, he was still scrambling and not far off it.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this


----------



## TheDiablo (Feb 6, 2015)

Paddy Power have just released some very interesting Tiger Woods odds

When will Tiger Woods Retire?2 015 - 9/12016 - 9/12017 - 9/12018 or after - 11/10

But the one that REALLY takes my attention is

Tiger Woods to never win another PGA tournament - 3/1

If you have spare cash and looking for a long term investment it looks great! Personally he will either win in next 2 years or retire, so either way I don't think you'll be waiting too long for a result.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 6, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			I can only assume that this WD was painful, previously when he's WD he has been hugely over par and well out of the tournament. Last night, even though his swing was terrible and he was missing fairways/greens all over, he was still scrambling and not far off it.
		
Click to expand...

Most likely he would rather be fit for Augusta rather than make the injury worse.   I had some really bag knots in my back s few weeks ago. Couldn't even hit a simple chip shot. One trip to the chiropractor and I was swinging away like a manic the next day. Before getting it seen to I couldn't see myself ever making the golf the next day. Those guys work wonders.  

At the same time I highly doubt tiger has allowed himself to build up many knots with the care he has at his disposal. It must be something worse.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 6, 2015)

He was hitting is all over the place - every bad tee shot had went to the back -


----------



## bobmac (Feb 6, 2015)

The only way he will be competing in 2016 is if he doesn't play anymore this year.
If he keeps trying to make comebacks this year and failing, I think he will call it a day after The Open.


----------



## Roops (Feb 6, 2015)

I think he is finished trying to swing it the way he is at the moment. If he swung like his practice swings he could compete and probably stay healthy. At 80% he's still going to get it out there, certainly far enough to compete, but I suspect his ego won't allow 80%...............


----------



## delc (Feb 6, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			The thing that frustates me about everyone blaming his gym routine is that:

A) no one knows his routine but i am certain he would be doing a hell of a lot of stretching along with any heavy lifiting
B) No one ever complained about his workouts when he was winning tournaments left right and centre. 
C) Rory has improved hugely as a golfer since he started working out, as has Lee Westwood. Woods changed the way golfer think.

Has anyone ever thought about the fact that his strong muscles have actually helped him play? in that he just has a bad back (as some people do) and the strong muscles have protected it for a number of years?
		
Click to expand...

I've had a bad back for years, which I keep in check with yoga and physiotherapy stretching exercises. I don't lift heavy weights, as allegedly Tiger has been doing to turn himself into a so-called 'Athlete'!  He was a good golfer before trying to turn himself into Mr Universe!


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 6, 2015)

TheDiablo said:



			Paddy Power have just released some very interesting Tiger Woods odds

When will Tiger Woods Retire?2 015 - 9/12016 - 9/12017 - 9/12018 or after - 11/10

But the one that REALLY takes my attention is

Tiger Woods to never win another PGA tournament - 3/1

If you have spare cash and looking for a long term investment it looks great! Personally he will either win in next 2 years or retire, so either way I don't think you'll be waiting too long for a result. 

Click to expand...

When do they pay out though? When he retires or do they hold on in case he makes a comeback..........could be waiting a long time for the return but agree decent enough odds.


----------



## TheAlbatross (Feb 6, 2015)

I think people talking about their bad backs and the methods they employ to remedy/manage them are missing a point if comparing their situation to Tiger. Tiger has undergone spinal surgery - a highly invasive procedure involving cutting into or removal of the connective tissue and muscle surrounding the lower spine. His lower back would have been immobilized for 6-8 weeks following this procedure and no amount of stretching, massage, weight lifting or spinal manipulation will fully repair the subsequent tissue damage. Also he is attempting to swing the club at speeds which most of use would struggle to achieve.

His training regime is likely to involve strengthening those muscles around the trunk which werenâ€™t involved in the surgical procedure and developing compensatory techniques to limit further damage/pain/injury. 

I doubt whether trying to maximise his speed and trunk rotation is something which sits in harmony with his rehabilitation process. Something which I am sure is still a work in progress.

I think everyone can see he is not yet fit to swing the club in the way he wants or compete at the level he would expect. So I wonder why is he rushing back so soon and doing so much damage to his legacy and his mental strength? External pressures? Delusions of grandeur? 

The other things which doesn't make sense is what he is saying in public and what we are seeing on the course seem to be at polar opposites. How can you hit 1000's of chips yet still be stuck between two patterns? How can you spend hours on the range and not experience similar back issues to those on the course? Again (according to Hank Haney's book) what Tiger says in public about his game and what is reality are often very different.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Tweeter Alliss* &#8207;@TweeterAlliss  17 hrs17 hours ago

One has no access to TV, but judging by shot tracker on Hole No.1, Tiger is having chipping problems again.Remarkable


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2015)

Wayman said:



			Really hope he gets back soon
		
Click to expand...

This, in my view, is exactly what he doesn't need..!
He needs to come back when he's right and not before otherwise it'll happen all over again.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 6, 2015)

TheAlbatross said:



			So I wonder why is he rushing back so soon and doing so much damage to his legacy and his mental strength? External pressures? Delusions of grandeur?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he's just a terrible patient and can't wait to get back into competition. Plenty like that around, myself included!


----------



## CMAC (Feb 6, 2015)

Swingalot said:



*When do they pay out though? When he retires* or do they hold on in case he makes a comeback..........could be waiting a long time for the return but agree decent enough odds.
		
Click to expand...

..as per the contractual wager. If he makes a comeback and comes _out of retirement_ is irrelevant to the initial bet.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 6, 2015)

All I know is that my bet with RickG that Tiger will not win another major is looking more and more nailed on...............shame it was only a fiver! If only my glutes hadn't over-activated at the time when I was offered a 3-figure bet!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 6, 2015)

Region3 said:



*Tweeter Alliss* &#8207;@TweeterAlliss  17 hrs17 hours ago

One has no access to TV, but judging by shot tracker on Hole No.1, Tiger is having chipping problems again.Remarkable 











Click to expand...

Cracking, and very funny, graphic. No matter how bad his back is a few of those around the green chips, both this week and last, were high handicap shots. Has he gone a done a Duval?


----------



## Leereed (Feb 6, 2015)

Region3 said:



*Tweeter Alliss* &#8207;@TweeterAlliss  17 hrs17 hours ago

One has no access to TV, but judging by shot tracker on Hole No.1, Tiger is having chipping problems again.Remarkable 











Click to expand...

very good.


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2015)

PieMan said:



			If only my glutes hadn't over-activated at the time when I was offered a 3-figure bet!!! 

Click to expand...

 That has really put me off my lunch.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 6, 2015)

Im not anti Tiger in anyway & have gone on record here to say he will win again etc but im beginning to think he may well be finished , 

I think it may be a bit mental as much as physical ,

How many more false dawns wil there be ? 

Tiger , get properly recovered man or call it a day , best to be remembered for the awsomeness than the awfulness


----------



## Region3 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yesterday is the first time I seriously thought he might be done now. I hope not though.


----------



## colint (Feb 6, 2015)

Interesting observation from Billy Horschel: â€œI think heâ€™s doing a lot of good things in his gameâ€¦ I think heâ€™s not that far off, considering where everyone else is thinking, but from my eye I feel like heâ€™s really close to playing well. Itâ€™s just a matter of getting some reps and staying healthy so he can work on his gameâ€¦. â€œ*Not to criticise you all, but I have a golferâ€™s eye, itâ€™s what I do as my profession, and I have a better eye than what you all do.â€ *
Read more at http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/tour-news/tiger-woods-withdrawal-said-65741#1LteadLRlJKdqTSJ.99


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 6, 2015)

seasidehacker said:



			And I am sure your love will keep him going
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with my feelings. I just find posts like the one you made a bit ridiculous. Essentially you think he  needs to retire because you have an irrational hatred of a guy you don't know and have never met. Plus I'd love to know how Karma comes into it?

For me it is about one of the greatest golfers of all time potentially having his career come to an abrupt and frankly sad end. This is all about golf for me and I personally think that it would be a huge shame if a wonderful career ends like this. Hopefully it won't come to that and we will see his prodigious talent a few more times.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 6, 2015)

Well said hawkeye. Would be a crying Shame to see a man like this leave the game right now.  You want to see the best bow out on their terms, coming up the 18th all misty eyed.


----------



## drdel (Feb 6, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Well said hawkeye. Would be a crying Shame to see a man like this leave the game right now.  You want to see the best bow out on their terms, coming up the 18th all misty eyed.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.

I hope he gets some honest advice and fully recovers - unfortunately there's no end of 'experts' who, because of his wealth, will tell him what they think we wants to hear.


----------



## Soft hands (Feb 6, 2015)

seasidehacker said:



			Needs to retire now. I can't stand the guy so don't feel he deserves this big phoenix like come back everyone wants him to have. Could be Karma
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if serious.


----------



## delc (Feb 6, 2015)

N



TheAlbatross said:



I think people talking about their bad backs and the methods they employ to remedy/manage them are missing a point if comparing their situation to Tiger. Tiger has undergone spinal surgery - a highly invasive procedure involving cutting into or removal of the connective tissue and muscle surrounding the lower spine. His lower back would have been immobilized for 6-8 weeks following this procedure and no amount of stretching, massage, weight lifting or spinal manipulation will fully repair the subsequent tissue damage. Also he is attempting to swing the club at speeds which most of use would struggle to achieve.

His training regime is likely to involve strengthening those muscles around the trunk which werenâ€™t involved in the surgical procedure and developing compensatory techniques to limit further damage/pain/injury. 

I doubt whether trying to maximise his speed and trunk rotation is something which sits in harmony with his rehabilitation process. Something which I am sure is still a work in progress.

I think everyone can see he is not yet fit to swing the club in the way he wants or compete at the level he would expect. So I wonder why is he rushing back so soon and doing so much damage to his legacy and his mental strength? External pressures? Delusions of grandeur? 

The other things which doesn't make sense is what he is saying in public and what we are seeing on the course seem to be at polar opposites. How can you hit 1000's of chips yet still be stuck between two patterns? How can you spend hours on the range and not experience similar back issues to those on the course? Again (according to Hank Haney's book) what Tiger says in public about his game and what is reality are often very different. 

Click to expand...

I do core strengthening exercises for a bad back (ankylosing spondylitis), but I can't see that you need the huge Deltoids and shoulder muscles that Tiger has built up to play golf. Possibly more of a hindrance than a help for touch shots around the green!  :mmm:


----------



## kozmos (Feb 6, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I bet they have to sit on top these days
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm not anti Tiger. I think what he's done for the game of golf (forget the off course crap) has been great and he's tally of wins and majors has to be admired. However at the moment he's physically shot to pieces and the head is a mess and I agree totally with the Seve analogy. He has to get his body in shape and find a way of hitting it within limitations. If he can do that then he'll still be a competitive golfer. If not the body will give out and he'll have nothing else to do but quit.


----------



## IM01 (Feb 6, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			What a stupid comment!!! he was level par standing on the 11th tee, pulled a horrendous lie in the rough and made a double. He then was middle of the green on the 12th when he retired. 

Hardly going to be his worst round ever is it
		
Click to expand...

If he was playing well he would have battled through......holed 3 good par saves and was hardly in the fairway all day,hardly a decent swing all day.

He's done.....never the best tee to green but short game saved him.. Not now!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 6, 2015)

R



IM01 said:



			If he was playing well he would have battled through......holed 3 good par saves and was hardly in the fairway all day,hardly a decent swing all day.

He's done.....never the best tee to green but short game saved him.. Not now!!
		
Click to expand...

I think we can safely say that he didn't pull out because of how he was playing otherwise he wouldn't have finished last week


----------



## IM01 (Feb 6, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			R

I think we can safely say that he didn't pull out because of how he was playing otherwise he wouldn't have finished last week
		
Click to expand...

I agree....but this is the guy who won a major playing with a broken leg.

If he was playing well he would have finished the round...and then taken advice regarding his back


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 6, 2015)

IM01 said:



			I agree....but this is the guy who won a major playing with a broken leg.

If he was playing well he would have finished the round...and then taken advice regarding his back
		
Click to expand...

Garbage. He couldn't bend down to pick the ball out of the hole. He would have been stupid to go on.


----------



## IM01 (Feb 6, 2015)

Didn't need to Billy was getting his tee and picking the ball out the hole :thup:


----------



## colint (Feb 6, 2015)

IM01 said:



			I agree....but this is the guy who won a major playing with a broken leg.

If he was playing well he would have finished the round...and then taken advice regarding his back
		
Click to expand...

Nobody said he was playing well, but he wasn't heading for his worst ever round like someone else said, he was no worse than 2 over and level par before his back totally gave in. Facts have a habit of getting in the ay if bias I find


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 6, 2015)

He's finished, unless he can mentally get over his bodies inability to keep up with the young guns.
Just a shame the game of golf won't exist for the TV companies once he's gone.


----------



## 3565 (Feb 6, 2015)

Just catching up on a recorded event that took place today and I'm wondering if the injured back of Tiger who managed to put himself into the driving seat, drove himself to Beaver Creek last night???


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 6, 2015)

3565 said:



			Just catching up on a recorded event that took place today and I'm wondering if the injured back of Tiger who managed to put himself into the driving seat, drove himself to Beaver Creek last night???
		
Click to expand...

You think he went over the moguls with Ms Vonn?


----------



## 3565 (Feb 6, 2015)

Bunkermagnet said:



			You think he went over the moguls with Ms Vonn?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt you?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 6, 2015)

3565 said:



			Wouldnt you?
		
Click to expand...

No, she does nothing for me


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 6, 2015)

Is Tiger finished.....................my opinion, he's done. 100%


----------



## 3565 (Feb 6, 2015)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No, she does nothing for me

Click to expand...

Well it seems she's been affected by her boyfriends latest escapade, she came 5th. Not a good weekend for the pair of them.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 7, 2015)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Garbage. He couldn't bend down to pick the ball out of the hole. He would have been stupid to go on.
		
Click to expand...

3 or 4 birdies would have sorted his back out.


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 7, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			3 or 4 birdies would have sorted his back out.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, telling us all, his head has gone as well as his glutes. His putting is not as good, his pitching has gone, his chipping around the greens has gone. Even last week, his back was fine and he couldn't chip to save his life. His head is minced, totally.


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 7, 2015)

Tommo21 said:



			Yes, telling us all, his head has gone as well as his glutes. His putting is not as good, his pitching has gone, his chipping around the greens has gone. Even last week, his back was fine and he couldn't chip to save his life. His head is minced, totally.
		
Click to expand...

Don't you just love a bit of Scottish diplomacy?  :rofl:


----------



## Farneyman (Feb 7, 2015)

I sincerely hope he isn't finished as a golfer. I would like to see still competing against the new younger players especially the ones who have broken through in the last few years that haven't had the chance to play against him regularly.

The current evidence shows he still has a way to go to make a full comeback with both his body and actual game. Only time will time. I for one wont take any satisfaction if he plays no more competitive golf. That would be a huge shame and in my opinion a loss for the game.


----------



## freddielong (Feb 7, 2015)

I think the thing that this shows most dramatically and I hope Tiger can see it is that he swings differently in practice than he does playing a tournament. 

He obviously (and even Mark Roe can see it its that obvious) swings to hard playing competitively, he is 40 more or less he needs to forget about out hitting everyone. Golf is not the same as it was and he changed it, he is playing against athletes in their prime now he is a 40 year old with a broken body he needs to see that.

I want Tiger back to his best but every interview you see with him all he talks about is explosiveness and club head speed unless he changes his mind set he is finished.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 7, 2015)

Nope, he will always have a huge media presence around him, he will find a way to make a boatload of money somehow, for golf there is always the seniors tour.


----------



## freddielong (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't think its about money anymore he is still trying to spend the money he earned in 2000


----------



## PingPlayer15 (Feb 7, 2015)

Whatever Tiger tries to do, it doesn't work. He really should never have left Butch Harmon


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Feb 7, 2015)

PingPlayer15 said:



			Whatever Tiger tries to do, it doesn't work. He really should never have left Butch Harmon
		
Click to expand...

He was doing pretty well after leaving butch until his Mrs caught him out. I doubt Butch would have prevented his back problems


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2015)

Taking an indefinite break from golf due to poor form - think he OWGR was stopping him playing in some events coming up anyway - two WGC's


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2015)

I wonder what odds you would get on him missing the cut at the Masters???


----------



## Slab (Feb 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I wonder what odds you would get on him missing the cut at the Masters???
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievably Paddy Power still has him at 12th Fav to win it!

28-1 if you fancy a punt


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2015)

Slab said:



			Unbelievably Paddy Power still has him at 12th Fav to win it!

28-1 if you fancy a punt
		
Click to expand...

What 28/1 to win it, or miss the cut?
I wouldn't put a quid on the first one, but would quite happily lay out Â£20.00 on the latter


----------



## Slab (Feb 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			What 28/1 to win it, or miss the cut?
I wouldn't put a quid on the first one, but would quite happily lay out Â£20.00 on the latter


Click to expand...

yeah 28-1 to miss the cut would bring my wallet out too (and I don't gamble)


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2015)

Slab said:



			yeah 28-1 to miss the cut would bring my wallet out too (and I don't gamble) 

Click to expand...

He won't win it mate. I wouldn't even have an each way bet at 50's.
I've got a couple of fancies in mind. One Yank and an Englander


----------



## Slab (Feb 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			He won't win it mate. I wouldn't even have an each way bet at 50's.
I've got a couple of fancies in mind. One Yank and an Englander


Click to expand...

You can cover that in one if you pick Harris English


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2015)

Slab said:



			You can cover that in one if you pick Harris English 

Click to expand...

Good call!!


----------



## C&R (Feb 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			He won't win it mate. I wouldn't even have an each way bet at 50's.
I've got a couple of fancies in mind. One Yank and an Englander


Click to expand...

How about a Northern Irish....er&#128515;


----------



## Piece (Feb 12, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Taking an indefinite break from golf due to poor form - think he OWGR was stopping him playing in some events coming up anyway - two WGC's
		
Click to expand...

First time i can recall him saying his game is 'sheet'!  Good honesty as it was!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2015)

Piece said:



			First time i can recall him saying his game is 'sheet'!  Good honesty as it was!
		
Click to expand...

He couldn't really say his game was anything less could he?


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			He couldn't really say his game was anything less could he?
		
Click to expand...

If only he was as honest about his short game as you Homer.
Serious question mate how is the short game coming along?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			If only he was as honest about his short game as you Homer.
Serious question mate how is the short game coming along?
		
Click to expand...

Been hard to put the practice in with frozen greens. Even a ten yard chip scuttles miles on. When I have practiced it's been ok. Bit patchy but I blame some of that on wet winter conditions as well as the iffy technique. I am hopeful I've simplified it and it'll be repeatable when I play regularly and once I play regularly it'll click and I'll get to my single figure nirvana.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 12, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Been hard to put the practice in with frozen greens. Even a ten yard chip scuttles miles on. When I have practiced it's been ok. Bit patchy but I blame some of that on wet winter conditions as well as the iffy technique. I am hopeful I've simplified it and it'll be repeatable when I play regularly and once I play regularly it'll click and I'll get to my single figure nirvana.
		
Click to expand...

Look forward to seeing it in action


----------

